
Radio ham who streamed NHS pager messages via webcam may have committed a crime - kawfey
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/31/nhs_pagers_eavesdropping_law/
======
kawfey
In the UK, it's illegal to listen to radio traffic for which you are not the
intended recipient, so yes, it seems the ham committed a crime. But at the
same time it sheds light on a very GDPR non-compliant method of transmitting
PII and other patient data that can be read by anyone.

The pagers don't use encryption and are clear-text after a trivial
demodulation process.

The same type of system is used in the States, where SSNs, names, symptoms,
diseases, and the like are regularly transmitted via pager.

Pagers work well in the medical community to disseminate information rapidly
and reliably, but at the expense of patient privacy.

